# Shadow Spear Discount



## Arrow 4 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey guys it's been a while since I have posted anything about my company and wanted to remind everyone that we offer a discount for SS members. Please enter the word shadowspear as the coupon code when checking out for a 5% discount.
 We have also added many new lines and products, Safariland, Protech, Original SWAT boots, more TYR Tactical products, Alamo 4 Star, Casio (Although we are still waiting for our first shipment) and lots more AR15 parts & accs. 
 This coming week we will be getting in another $3,400 worth of Rock River Arms parts in, although I never know what I am getting until it shows up.
 If you need any body armor, plates, ballistic helmets, night vision...e-mail me first for much better pricing.
 I have always looked at my company as an opportunity to serve those still doing the job and profit has always come second, if I can help you out with anything please let me know.

www.emergingtacticalsolutions.com

Thanks

Arrow 4


----------



## Blackevo110 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I saw you have SavvySniper products on your site. That gives me a warm and fuzzy. 'Savvy Sniper' is my dad's friend and I've been a supporter of his products for a couple years now. That quad sling is certainly something to behold and I have one on my personal AR.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Mar 7, 2013)

Blackevo110 said:


> Thanks for the link, I saw you have SavvySniper products on your site. That gives me a warm and fuzzy. 'Savvy Sniper' is my dad's friend and I've been a supporter of his products for a couple years now. That quad sling is certainly something to behold and I have one on my personal AR.


 
Thanks, Brian & Erin are good people and the QUAD sling is hands down the best sling I have found in 32+ years of carrying a battle rifle.


----------

